#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Trending Tech News Updates >  >  Google's "More Results" Button On Desktop.

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,


After extensive testing,on April 2018 Google's launched the "more result" button for mobile search results page,In mobiles now we can use "more results" option instead of go to the next page results.After success of this application on mobiles now Google testing the "more results" button on desktop to give same user experience to their desktop users. Guys,let's share your opinion about this Google's "more results" button.

----------

